# Giving up some weight in this roll.



## Chester Wright (Mar 19, 2018)

One of my old rolls with a guy in my former Dojo, good technique goes along way! (Especially when your opponent has 60 pounds on you!)


----------



## Anarax (Mar 19, 2018)

You guys have a swear jar? 

Nice sweep


----------



## Tames D (Mar 19, 2018)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 31, 2018)

Good moves
Couldn't see many Leg locks


----------



## Chester Wright (Apr 11, 2018)

Swanson said:


> Good moves
> Couldn't see many Leg locks


Yeah,,,I don't know what I was thinking. Leg Locks 4Life!!!


----------

